# New Blue Water toys.....



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

These just got finished and should see some action sooner rather than later.:thumbup:


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Hmmmmm. What are they? My wife has somethink kinda like that in one of her dresser drawers but I don't know if you could fish with it. Are they lights? Sorry to be the dummy!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Lure heads


----------



## Desperado (May 25, 2009)

If you stick one of these in your wifes drawer, be sure to take the hook out!


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Desperado said:


> If you stick one of these in your wifes drawer, be sure to take the hook out!


That'd be the coolest friggin "down there" piercing in the history of the world. Would probably make her walk a little funny though.


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

I believe I am just going to leave this one alone boys....


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice work man. Any drilled for a jethead?


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

bonita dan said:


> Nice work man. Any drilled for a jethead?


Thank you!

None of these are. I know how to do it but I don't want to fool with melting lead. I may have another way to try a jetted head. You really can't drill into the resin, it wil slpinter, crack and break your drill bits off too. There are ways around it.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Ahhhhh. Sorry guys. I don't do much Bluewater fishing so I really didn't know what they were. Thanks for the Heads-Up! Figued it wasnt the same thing in my wifes drawer because there was no wall-plug attached.


----------

